# Polish for nail stamping...other than Konad



## MACGoddess (Aug 11, 2009)

I have searched through the forum and looked at pics to try and get a feel for any nail polish lines that also work well with Konad's stamping kit, and I couldn't find a definitive answer.

It seems like a few people have used China Glaze, but does anyone have any recs?  I have ordered some Konad Special Polish, but I want more options!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 12, 2009)

I know for sure China Glaze Romantique and OMG collection polishes works really good for Konad stamping.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a great question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for raising this.


----------



## elb154 (Feb 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried L.A. Colors Nail Deco?


----------



## broken_soul (Feb 20, 2010)

This blog has a list of polishes other than Konad that can be used for Konading.





Polish  Sasse's 'nad Stamping Stampede


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_This blog has a list of polishes other than Konad that can be used for Konading.





Polish  Sasse's 'nad Stamping Stampede_

 
great link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------

